# being managed by someone who is the same grade



## walkssoftly (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I have been offered a post on promotion but been told that I will be managed by a person at the same grade.

This is a first in the organisation where I work a they are checking with HR to see how this will work on practice.

My question is, how unusual is this?  Does it mean that they don't think I am up to the job? and how will they be able to develope me for the next level?

Thanks


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 26, 2011)

This does seem faintly odd.

Assuming you mean 'managed' rather than have them show you the job for a little while and then you end up doing the same job as them.

Of course your new 'manager' might also be pissed off that s/he's expected to manage you, but you're on the same grade as them.  Is this a new post, or what?  And might your manager put in a grading appeal (or whatever the terminology is there)?


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2011)

Surely they should be regraded or put on temporary promotion. They job spec would have altered to not only include their current duties but the management of you & the duties you will be expected to perform.

If I was them I would be after a few extra quid to reflect said new duties


----------



## walkssoftly (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, the post I will be promoted into is a new one and they will be writing my report at the end of the year. 

It seems odd to me but should I turn it down just for this?


----------



## walkssoftly (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, the post I will be promoted into is a new one and they will be writing my report at the end of the year. 

It seems odd to me but should I turn it down just for this?


----------



## killer b (Mar 26, 2011)

you should demand they get a pay rise.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 26, 2011)

Keep your head down and don't draw attention to yourself


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2011)

walkssoftly said:


> Hi, the post I will be promoted into is a new one and they will be writing my report at the end of the year.
> 
> It seems odd to me but should I turn it down just for this?


 
You should report to whoever in the line they would report to? 

If there is any dispute in your end of year report or something crops up then it could cause you a problem if in dispute.

Not knowing the set-up of the place but surely you should report to whoever is the budget holder for your salary.

Do you have a union? They would be able to help with up to date legal advice with employment law being their speciality.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 26, 2011)

I've never heard of that before. If someone is managing someone it is recognition of their better ability or experience, IMO, and if they aren't getting more money than the person they are managing than I see that as being very strange. 

It may be an experiment but I can't see how it would work in practice. More from their point of view than yours to be honest.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't see the problem. Most secretaries and PAs manage people who are are more senior than they are.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2011)

What does the other person think? 

Will you be working directly with them & sometimes on par with them but at others an underling?

Sounds a bit messy to me. It is one thing to control your workload on a day to day basis I would get everything written down from the start so it can be quoted from at a later date.


----------



## aqua (Mar 26, 2011)

I wsa managed by two people (job share) who were the same grade as me :shrugs: wasn't the norm but wasn't a problem either

being badly managed by them wasn't because of the grade but because they were shit managers


----------



## walkssoftly (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks all. I have a meeting with them on Monday, which should be interesting!

They will receive extra recognition at the end of the year, which my mean a bonus, or increase in pay.

I'm holding on to the face that I've been promoted and still have a job in these tough economic times


----------



## silverfish (Mar 27, 2011)

This is surely an issue for the person managing you.

I'd crack on positively and work with them, support them and keep the workplace happy. They might get a promotion in the end and they and the hierachy should recognize your efforts and skills and bump you up or give you a glowing yearly.

If it all crashes around your managers ears its not your fault

Sounds like a company wanting more work for less money though...........But like you say a jobs a job and if its not ruining your life or making you sick you are doing OK


----------



## JWH (Mar 27, 2011)

MrSki said:


> You should report to whoever in the line they would report to?
> If there is any dispute in your end of year report or something crops up then it could cause you a problem if in dispute.
> Not knowing the set-up of the place but surely you should report to whoever is the budget holder for your salary.
> Do you have a union? They would be able to help with up to date legal advice with employment law being their speciality.


 
What is the OP's legal right that's being infringed upon by this arrangement?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 27, 2011)

When we had a new person who was the same level as us, myself and my colleague were involved in managing her as part of our development.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 27, 2011)

We have that quite often at the (international/UN) organisation where I work. We are limited to the number of people at each level by the decisions of the member states but have through this a lack of middle management, this means that people often have to do a job a grade higher on a temporary/mission basis for no extra pay, it supposedly aids towards promotion (if things go well).


----------



## grit (Mar 27, 2011)

Idaho said:


> I don't see the problem. Most secretaries and PAs manage people who are are more senior than they are.


 
Thats not really the same thing, even if they are the same pay grade its still technically a superior.


----------



## JWH (Mar 27, 2011)

Edit: sorry - was on completely wrong thread!


----------



## aspirationjones (Mar 27, 2011)

My wife had this problem/issue crop up at her place of work - she was the manager though - on the same grade and pay as 2 people she was expected to manage.

I think (it was a while back) that it got to grievance stage as she was arguing that she had more responsibility than them because they manage no staff at all but get to enjoy the same salary, holidays, benefits and job band grading and therefore pension contributions but less work/aggro.

She won in the end by telling them to advertise her job and put her in the office with the others (she cares about the cash she takes home and the amount of time she gets to spend with our daughter) and they ended up giving her a rise somehow but it took months and many meetings.

If you are uncomfortable with it say so straight away - speak with HR privately - why should you be appraised by someone who is the same as you - it makes no sense in a workplace where salaries are involved (ie; not a volunteer)

I personally would find it very odd and disconcerting. You are supposed to trust in your manager and take their word as carrying more weight, and for a reason.

It smacks  of an employer wanting to manage people on the cheap. Is this person called Gareth?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 27, 2011)

This happens quite a lot where I used to work because the leap from senior manager is massive. There's loads of people on the same grade managing other people on that grade. And currently one of my friends is managing someone on a grade above him because they only promote people twice a year. 

It really wouldn't bother me tbh - I've usually been managed by people on the same grade as me


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 27, 2011)

Idaho said:


> I don't see the problem. Most secretaries and PAs manage people who are are more senior than they are.



Nice one.


----------

